# Quin mes vas néixer?



## Narcissus

Companys
Aquesta pregunta la traduiríeu així "Which month were you born in?".


----------



## xarruc

_Which month were you born in?_

No és incorrecta però potser millor (encara que no sé pas perquè) serà:

_*In w*hich month were you born?

_La gent dirian també:
_
What month were you born in?_ però m'agrada més el _in which_.


----------



## ^NiNa^

perquè...

In which month did you born¿?


----------



## Dixie!

^NiNa^ said:


> perquè...
> 
> In which month did you born¿?



Totalment incorrecte, *To be born *significa néixer. El verb néixer per se va deixar d'utilitzar-se en anglès fa molts anys...


----------



## caputx

Depen del contexte.....In which month were you born es molt formal, lo mes corrent en angles parlat seria Which/What month were you born in?
Hope this helps


----------



## Cracker Jack

Which month es una traducció literal de quin mes.  Clar que s'enten, pero sembla estrany i mes aviat ''sobrecorrecta'' i es diu normalment what month. La pregunta seria:

In what month were you born? o

What month were you born in?

La primera és preferent.


----------



## elroy

I would not say "In what month were you born?"  If you're going to start with the preposition, use "which." 

1. What month were you born in?
2. Which month were you born in?
3. In which month were you born?

The three versions above sound fine and are listed in order of preference.  (3) is not more correct than (2).  The no-preposition-at-the-end-of-a-sentence "rule" is a non-rule with no grammatical basis whatsoever.  (2) actually sounds better than (3), to me.  I note that Xarruc prefers (3) to (2); that's fine, but to say that one is more correct than the other is inaccurate.


----------



## xarruc

The preference may be context-dependent.

1. What month were you born in?
2. Which month were you born in?
3. In which month were you born?
4. In what month were you born?

As question on a questionaire I would always pick 3. As Caputx says, it is more formal.

Mid-conversation I would probably pick 1 or 2.

I don't know that I would use 4 as putting _in_ before _what_ formalises it, yet _what_ is less formal than _which_.


----------



## elroy

xarruc said:


> I don't know that I would use 4 as putting _in_ before _what_ formalises it, yet _what_ is less formal than _which_.


 That must be what bothered me about it! 

I agree with you about the difference in formality.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Question: might I say "Which is your name?" in a questionaire?

I would say I might not. And I would say it is because names are not so "defined" as months, which are the 12 and only these.

But anyway I am not sure whether I might or not.


----------



## elroy

You are right.  "Which is your name?" is wrong.  It should be "What is your name?".


----------



## louhevly

Esteu d'acord amb el següent?

Diria que el mot interrogatiu català "quin" es pot traduir en anglès per "which" o "what"; la diferència és que s'usa "which" quan hi ha una selecció reduïda d'opcions, quan el qui parla considera que sap quines són les respostes possibles, mentre que s'usa "what" quan tal selecció és més oberta, quan les respostes possibles són desconegudes. Comparem:

1a)    Quina hora és? (selecció il·limitada).
    What time is it?
b)    Fan la pel·lícula a les 7:30, a les 9:45 i a mitjanit; a quina hora hi vols anar?
    The movie shows at 7:30, 9:45 and midnight; which time do you want to go?
2)    Quina clau obre aquesta porta (d'aquestes que tinc aquí a la mà)?
    Which key opens this door?
3)    Quins problemes heu tingut fins ara (podrien ser diversos)?
    What problems have you had so far?
4)    A quina taula puc votar?
    Which table can I vote at?
5)    A quina edat convé començar l'anglès?
    What age is the best to begin learning English?

As to "Which/What month were you born in", I think they both sound reasonably good; "which", because, after all, there are only twelve possible responses, and "what" because the inquirer has no idea what the response might be. A search at Google shows:
1,190 for "which month were you born"
15,800 for "what month were you born"

Lou Hevly


----------



## DeBarcelona

Fa molt temps que penso com tu hehehe Crec que és com dius.


----------

